# RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern



## S3l3ct (3. September 2019)

*RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern*

Hallo 
ich sei langsam nicht mehr weiter, gestern hab ich für meine Freundin einen neuen Rechner gebaut, sollte auf Wunsch mit RGB und allem drum und dran sein. Kurzum ist folgendes verbaut.

ASUS ROG STRIX B450-I Mini ITX
3x ENERMAX  T.B RGB AD 

Einbau usw hat alles gut geklappt, die Lüfter sind lt. Anleitung angeschlossen, alle 3 an das 3 zu eins PWM Kabel angeschlossen und die 3Pin RGB Anschlüsse für 5V ebenfalls an den 3 zu 1 Adapter angeschlossen. Das dann mit dem so genannten ADD Header auf dem Board verbunden. Tja alles läuft soweit und lässt sich über Aura Sync von Asus einstellen nur die Lüfter lassen sich nicht anpassen. Egal was ich versuche es reagieren nur die LEDs am Board und am RAM. Lt Anleitung und Internet sind die Lüfter kompatibel mit dem Board. BIOS ist auch das neuste drauf. Weis vielleicht. Ich einer was ich tun kann?


----------



## IICARUS (3. September 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern*

Hast du das Kabel an den ADD_HEADER angeschlossen, also der mit den 3-Pin? Denn daneben gibt es auch den mit den 4-Pins, da dürfen die RGB Kabeln nicht angeschlossen werden, da es sich bei diesem um normales RGB mit 12v handelt und nicht um adressierbare RGB (D-RGB) mit 5v. Schließt du sie versehentlich an die 4-Pins dran brennen die LEDs in sehr kurzer Zeit durch.

Richtig angeschlossen müsste es gehen.
Im Programm Aura ist oben rechts auch ein Kreis um RGBs die angeschlossen absuchen zu können.
Vielleicht mal damit versuchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (4. September 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern*

Ja ich hab extra drauf geachtet. Die Lüfter sind am ADD Header angeschlossen.


----------



## S3l3ct (4. September 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern*

Sorry für den Double Post aber ich hab grad noch was rausgefunden. Ich hab jetzt mal nur einen Lüfter an den ADD Header angeschlossen, der lässt sich dann tatsächlich wunderbar adressieren und anpassen. Beim zweiten ändert sich die Farbe auch noch aber die Lüfter beginnen teilweise zu Flackern und beim dritten ist es dann ganz vorbei..Sehr seltsam das ganze, hab leider nicht viel Erfahrung mit dem ganzen RGB Zeug


----------



## IICARUS (4. September 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern*

Kann ich dir nichts zu sagen, ich habe an einem Port mein Monoblock und per Adapter dann noch ein Strip dran und läuft so ohne Probleme.
Vielleicht mal mit der Aura in den Einstellungen ausprobieren, denn da gibt es ein bereich da kann man die Anzahl der LEDs bestimmen. Ich habe da nichts umstellen müssen.


----------



## S3l3ct (4. September 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern*

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe, ich hab jetzt mal den eigenen Controller von Enermax angeschlossen, da laufen die Lüfter dann so wie sie sollen, aber da kann man nun mal nur einen Bruchteil davon einstellen und anpassen was man eben über die Aura Software einstellen kann..Vielleicht probiere ich es einfach mit einem anderen Hesteller, es sei denn es kann mir vielleicht doch noch jemand helfen oder zumindest mal sowas ähnliches wie ne Empfehlung aussprechen was man von den Mengen an RGB Lüftern bekommt gut benutzen kann.


----------



## daddeldummy (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern*

Hi,
Dein Board bietet keinen 5V Anschluss. Alle Anschlüsse bei dem Board sind 12V.
Ein passendes Lüfterset von Enermax wäre das "T.B.RGB TGA Edition". Das läuft bei mir in Kombination mit dem Asus TUF Gaming Z390 Plus super.
Dir sollte auch bewusst sein, dass die Lüfter in Aura Sync mit dem Mainboard adressiert werden. 
Seltsam erscheint mir, das wenn du nur einen Lüfter anschliesst die Adressierung funktioniert.


@IICARUS
Bei den T.B. RGB 5V sind die Stecker 4Polig auch wenn der 3.Pin (5V/D/-/G) vom 5V Anschluss gesehen nicht genutzt wird.
D.H. dein Hinweis mit dem Durchbrennen/Beschädigung wird wohl eingetreten sein.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter lassen sich nicht über AuraSync steuern*

Mein EK Monoblock hat auch ein 4-Pol Stecker dran. Davon sind dann auch nur drei Pins belegt. Was ich schlecht finde ist das der dritte Pin nicht verschlossen ist und so ein versehentliches anschließen an das 12v Anschluss nicht verhindert wird. 

Als ich mein Monoblock verbaute hatte ich das Kabel richtig angeschlossen und bei mir sind auf dem Mainboard die zwei Anschlüsse nebeneinander. Bei mir hatte sich damals ein Datenkabel der SSD etwas gelockert oder das Kabel hatte ein Wackelkontakt. Zumindest war ich am brasseln da nach dem einbau des Monoblock mein Rechner nicht starten wollte. Das mit dem SATA Kabel hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht raus gefunden gehabt. Daher hatte ich das Kabel vom D-RGB wieder abgezogen da ich auf Fehlersuche war.

Nachdem ich es wieder einsteckte stand mein Rechner unter dem Schreibtisch auf dem Boden und ich muss mich dazu daneben auf dem Boden hinlegen. Mit der Hand davor und da ich aus dieser Position nicht gut dran komme hatte ich versehentlich das RGB-Kabel an den 12v Anschluss dran und wunderte mich dann das die LEDs nicht richtig leuchteten. Dann bemerkte ich dass das D-RGB Kabel nicht richtig dran war und machte sofort den Rechner aus. Aber diese 1-2 min reichten schon aus das die LEDs nicht mehr funktionierten.

Musste mir damals das original Strip von EK als Ersatzteil kaufen und den Monoblock zerlegen um die LEDs auszutauschen. Habe mich damals gut geärgert, denn der Hauptgrund des Kaufs war damals nicht das mit dem Monoblock meine Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden sondern die Optik und die LEDs die mit verbaut waren.


----------

